# Portable generator enclosure



## Snag (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm hoping for some ideas in constructing a relatively inexpensive sound dampening enclosure for a portable generator that will protect it from the elements when in use.  Nothing permanent, more functional than pretty.   I was thinking something along the lines of plywood floor, walls and roof modified with sheets of something foam/rubber?? that could be put together fairly quickly and easily and then knocked down again when power was restored.  I've got the luxury of not having neighbors behind me so I can "direct" some of the noise that way.  When not in use, the generator w/b in the garage or barn and I'd like to store it's "cage" along the wall behind it.  

 I've looked on line and they sell "houses" for them that run near $900.  Nope, call me silly but I'm not spending more on a storage hut than I did for the generator.  

Thanks!

Carolyn


----------



## jhoff310 (Dec 5, 2010)

not sure what size genny you have but I bought one of those rubbermaid trash can bins with 2 doors and a sloped roof that opens up. I have mine in there full time. When the power goes out I fire it up and point the muffler out so it doesn't melt the plastic like it did my bed liner. Protected from the elements and it's "wife approved"


Jeff


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 5, 2010)

snag,

the folks that run portable generators in RV parks have figured out some ingenious and inexpensive ways to cut down the noise. Here is a link to the 'tech forum' where I go to for my generator advice. A little searching there will uncover many different options. And there appear to be quite a few retired engineers and the like there so they go all out and test their results with db meters and the like so you know how well different solutions works.


http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/forum/39.cfm


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 5, 2010)

I used to do consulting for the mining/construction industry and would frequently have to write up noise studies for processing equipment. Some of the things we used to diminish sound were: distance, vegetation, topographic barriers: earthen berms/hills, artificial barriers: trailers/buildings, and insulated enclosures or a combination of these. Just doubling the distance from the generator will decrease the sound pressure level by 6 dB. Put the generator behind a hill as well and it will decrease even more. Of course, you can't put it too far from the house without worrying about voltage loss through the line, though in the future you could have a dedicated buried line for the generator.

It seems to me that it would be kind of a pain to have to set up something and break it down every time you set up your generator. If you've been thinking about a shed, now might be a good time. You could incorporate a generator room into its design along with an exhaust port similar to what pellet stoves have. If you still want to go the temporary route, perhaps an enclosure or wall of hay bales behind a small hill would work. You could keep the hay bales stacked along the wall of an out building when not is use, or even around your foundation as an added wind break.


----------



## Snag (Dec 5, 2010)

I knew I could count on the folks on hearth.com to give me some ideas! I shopped around and decided to order a Generac 7500w from Costco sight unseen. We don't lose power often, but it is scary when we do. We rely heavily on the sump pump to keep the basement dry during rain storms and when the wood stove is fired up, we use AC fans to circulate the warm air through the house. 

I purchased a DC battery backup pump and then my stepson wired two huge Cat batteries (not deep cell) in with the one that came with the unit. We lost power and it was only by the grace of God that the power was restored within minutes of the batteries power being drained. In heavy rain, the AC sump pumps run often and I don't think the DC pump ever quit until the juice ran out. Ended up with about a quarter inch of water in the basement so the furnace wasn't damaged, but still, with people reporting black mold problems after water intrusion, I just can't afford to have that happen. I know I bought more generator for just sump pumps but I hope to be able to afford to have a box installed on the side of the house that I'll be able to plug the generator into and power much more of the house than what I can do with extension cords alone. 

I like the idea of the rubbermaid shed, That will keep the snow and rain off of it. I've got a great place to store it along side the garage, out of view. If it is too noisy, I like the idea of building a wall of hay bales to absorb the sound that would be coming toward the house. I'm afraid if I move the generator from the immediate vicinity of the house (and the dogs) the generator may grow legs and walk away. 

I think I'll have to add one of those sheds to my craigslist "watch" list ;-) 

Thanks again, folks!

Carolyn


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2010)

I built my generator shed out of six pallets. Four sides, top and the floor. Then shingled it on the top and sides with new shingles somebody tossed off at the "Too Good To Waste" shed at the landfill. The wall on the exhaust side of the genny is hinged at the to to raise up and be supported.


----------



## festerw (Dec 5, 2010)

You could pull the stock muffler off add a pipe nipple, couple bushings, larger pipe and an automotive style muffler to lower the noise.


----------



## Snag (Dec 6, 2010)

Now pallets sound also like an interesting option!   Do you have any pictures? 

Doesn't modifying the generator with a non-stock muffler risk voiding the warranty and possibly cause back pressure issues?  (I've "read up" on different ways to deal with the sound,  through exhaust modification ... some suggest running the exhaust through a 55 gal. drum, buried and filled with water.)   I don't have that kind of energy ;-)

Thanks,

Carolyn


----------

